# Beautiful Arizona Gelding up for adoption.



## Gini (Jan 19, 2007)

Cody was just turned over to CMHR by a loving person who would like to see him placed

in a forever home. Cody was foaled May 3, 2000 and is 38". He is very good about grooming,

trimming, bathing and clipping. He does have a underbite but otherwise is in good health and

is current on all vacinations. Cody has been trained to drive and was very good at it. He

is a smart boy and needs attention. There are no behavioral problems that some attention

and loving wouldn't correct. Cody is now in Arizona so if you would like to adopt him please

contact me. Most important is to fill out CMHR adoption paperwork and send in.

Who ever adopts Cody is going to get a wonderful well cared for loved gelding.


----------



## Gini (Jan 22, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 22, 2007)

: He is a nice looking fellow. I hope he gets a great home.

melissa


----------



## Minilicious (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to take Cody in my hands in a snap, but sadly I am located in Texas. Best of luck for him though! :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Feb 13, 2007)

cody has been adopted :aktion033:


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2007)

kaykay said:


> cody has been adopted :aktion033:



Woo Hoo! Cody has a new home. That was pretty quick. :aktion033:



:


----------

